# What to do after BCA, MCA or MSc?



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi

Presently I'm in 2nd year doing BCA (4th Sem) from GGSIP university. I'm wondering what to do after my graduation? I'm keen on pursuing higher studies in Computer Science, as far as my interests go, I like developing applications in VB and Java, I dont know .Net yet so maybe after I learn it...

I made the "My Digit Archive" *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107462 recently and I also maintain my blog at *www.callingallgeeks.org

Allright, so I'm really confused as MCA is of 3 years and that's a real long time. I don't wish to go abroad so that option is out. I am not aware of any institute offering MS in India. Is there any? How about MSc in Computer Applications? Symbiosis Pune offers a course of 2 years duration.

I wish to know which course will suit me best, with regards to enhancing my future career prospects. MCA is like what most people opt after BCA but another 3 years studying almost the same syllabus of BCA puts me off!

And yeah, I'm a Science student as I had Science in 11th and 12th. Before anyone asks, I didn't do engineering as my PCM sucked. I'm good with things like DS, SE, Java, HTML etc rather than probability and Binomial theorem.

I hope you guys will help me make an informed decision.


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 7, 2009)

Vaibhav, check your private message.....


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Guys!
Any help will be appreciated?


----------



## nithin933 (May 23, 2009)

....
.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 23, 2009)

Never do MCA waste of time , but wen it comes to marriage time MCA is very prideful ..


----------



## nithin933 (May 23, 2009)

...............................


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 23, 2009)

nithin933 said:


> then what to dooooo




Me MCA , i should have joined the company after UG ,, now its critical situation for the jobs ..

try out the certification courses study the NETWORKING & SYSTEM ,, thats true VLM & also helps u in getting in to company


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

Try this site
www.bharatstudent.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Never do MCA waste of time , but wen it comes to marriage time MCA is very prideful ..


Why ? Whats wrong with MCA ?


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Never do MCA waste of time , but wen it comes to marriage time MCA is very prideful ..



Guys, lets not divert from the topic. After BCA , MCA is what most people do. Its respected and a good course no doubt but is it worth spending 3 years in MCA compared to just 2years in Msc Computer Science?

What are the job prospects of both?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 25, 2009)

vaibhav.Kanwal said:


> Guys, lets not divert from the topic. After BCA , MCA is what most people do. Its respected and a good course no doubt but is it worth spending 3 years in MCA compared to just 2years in Msc Computer Science?
> 
> What are the job prospects of both?




Dude , MCA is gr8 course , but if u join in the good college which they do 100% placement then no problem at all - u can proceed but now situation of the IT is @ funeral so think twice before joining , cause i tell u now i am suffering lot


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> situation of the IT is @ funeral so think twice before joining , cause i tell u now i am suffering lot



At present yes, but after 3 years when I complete my MCA I'm sure things will get back on track. For some reason, if I don't go with MCA what else do you suggest? MBA is out, I'm not interested in marketing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

How is MCA a 3 year course ? Isn't it reduced to 2 years if the applicant has a BCA or an MSc (computer science) already ?


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How is MCA a 3 year course ? Isn't it reduced to 2 years if the applicant has a BCA or an MSc (computer science) already ?



No, sadly its not!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 26, 2009)

No MCA looks to be same as B.tech IT papers , but some papers & syllabus looks complicated than B.tech .

No MBA no no , cause MCA is now lot better than MBA , MBA students getting placed only in the marketing & associates so MCA so prideful


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> No MCA looks to be same as B.tech IT papers , but some papers & syllabus looks complicated than B.tech .
> 
> No MBA no no , cause MCA is now lot better than MBA , MBA students getting placed only in the marketing & associates so MCA so prideful


Thats why I am taking up a BE/B.Tech in IT/CS/IS/SE (the 4 names ppl call the same course simply to increase no. of available seats).

Don't want to waste 2 years. But a friend of mine has no choice but to do BCA/MCA since he is getting a crappy collage for BE. So he hopes to slog for 3 years in BCA and get high marks to do MCA from a reputed institute.


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Don't want to waste 2 years. But a friend of mine has no choice but to do BCA/MCA since he is getting a crappy collage for BE. So he hopes to slog for 3 years in BCA and get high marks to do MCA from a reputed institute.



Well, I'm doing the same thing as your friend!
I didnt have the aptitude for PCM so I chose BCA from IP university. So, next is MCA. Actually, the papers are same as those of B.tech CSE/IT. Infact, I have got Economics, Accounts also in BCA!

In all, MCA is a done deal for me now that its my third year but seriously speaking I hate the thought of higher studies for another 3 years.

Coming back to the point of this thread, what about Msc Computer Science? Its 2 years.


----------



## Allen (Sep 3, 2009)

of course JOB


----------



## sujitm (Sep 23, 2009)

MCA is good. Companies consider MCA equivalent to BE. Initial package offered to MCA/BE is the same. So BE guys have a major adv there.
All big companies like Infy, TCS, TechM, etc recruit MCA. Campus selection is also there, although it depends on the college placement committee.

So ahead with MCA instead of MSc


----------



## Baker (Sep 25, 2009)

hi vaibhav

i passed out MCA in 2004-2007 and am working in a MNC in bangalore..

MCA is ofcourse a good course.. never go for Msc because BE/MCA comes in the same league not Msc

and for job
1:try to get a admission a college that has good placement record
2:and be good in aptitide and good knowledge in C

these are the prime expectation from a fresher , companies are not expecting any hifi techichal skills from u [ though some companies are there ].


----------



## danielburen (Nov 9, 2009)

Do n't go for MCA, Now a days the highest competative in this field.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 12, 2009)

hey fnds please throw some light on this matter. Is MCA after BCA good or just a waste of time??? What abt Msc in CS


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

CA50 said:


> hey fnds please throw some light on this matter. Is MCA after BCA good or just a waste of time??? What abt Msc in CS



really - its not good now ! truly now companies are going insane , i think most company is giving more salary than MCA to BCA people , 

do some certification course then join in a company


----------



## rachel44ggg (Nov 19, 2009)

Well if you like developing applications in VB and Java then I will suggest you to learn it very seriously and join a institute.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 30, 2009)

after BCA i want to join Game Programming institute.
suggest me any good course for game programming.!


----------



## adarsharma (Dec 8, 2009)

I think after BCA you can do job and parallel join corresponding MCA.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 4, 2010)

From a job or "industry" perspective, MCA is better........if you have computer/software skills and would like to learn things in a more technical manner, M.Sc is better.....If you know you have some skills that distinguish you from an ordinary guy with a computer/IT degree, it would probably be better to go for M.Sc, because in IT industry, skills will decide all your increments/salary increases rather than your degree (which only decides your initial salary). Plus, if you are getting M.Sc from Symbiosis, get it by all means as it is a good institute, a good education looks good on your resume!

In my experience I have seen M.Sc people code/do software things quite a bit better than ~50% of BEs.......so you can really save a year there if you wish. However, an M.Sc degree probably isn't a good fit for a manager type job, so you probably shouldn't expect to get a team leader/manager job anytime soon (with BE and MCA it is actually possible since they teach industrial economics and management in those courses).

Trust me on this one, I had a break in IT once without any degree at all.......your degree only grants you an entry and an initial salary, the rest is all *pure raw skill*. 

BTW, M.Sc CS/IT, BE, MCA/BCA all share ~80% of papers. Having looked through the syllabi of all three from various universities, I came to the conclusion that M.Sc is *slightly* better than BE in terms of knowledge gained at the end of the course. MCA is behind both to be honest, but as long as it works for the industry.......


----------



## pavitran (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are interested in doing jobs in banks, which in my opinion is a safe option, then prepare for bank exams. And yes there are lot of bank notifications for fresh recruits.


----------



## Iamasim (Jun 29, 2010)

Stuck in the same situation
Msc computer science from a central university or MCA from a reputed state university


----------



## U_DAY (Aug 30, 2010)

Both MCA and Msc. in CS provide good career opportunities and both are equally good. The difference between the two is MCA focuses more on application development such as web development, ERP softwares etc and provides knowledge in the various areas of computer applications including the latest developments keeping pace with the industry.. It’s a more practical course. Whereas MSc. focuses on improving your knowledge in computer field. The course is for those people who want gain in depth knowledge in computer field. This degree mainly focuses on the development of skills in software development, functional knowledge of computer science, internet communications, and network and database administration and also develops our expertise in programming. I would also suggest you to visit Education India | Colleges | Universities | Cut Off | Institutes and Courses to check the career prospects provided by both the courses.


----------



## sam_azad (Nov 29, 2010)

hiii..all..me too is doing bca now..everything else is good ..but what if i want to do other than mca and Msc....what shaould i prefer... My intrest mostly is in software part,i like to do customising,app developing(but not tried any yet),web desighning,multimedia editing etc....what should i prefer...will it be possible through MSc. or mca or i need to check somthing else..!!!


----------



## sowji (Jun 19, 2012)

Baker said:


> hi vaibhav
> 
> i passed out MCA in 2004-2007 and am working in a MNC in bangalore..
> 
> ...



im also doing my mca...bt in some dilema tht whether the IT boom will be riasing or not after my mca completion...wt courses are better after mca??


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 20, 2012)

sowji said:


> im also doing my mca...bt in some dilema tht whether the IT boom will be riasing or not after my mca completion...wt courses are better after mca??



LOL this thread is from 2009


----------

